# You guys think Jason Heyward is this generation's Ken Griffey Jr?



## Sugar HillDawg (Jun 7, 2011)

It's looking more like that every day.


----------



## huntindawg (Jun 7, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

All i can say is, Lord I hope so


----------



## Horns (Jun 7, 2011)

I would love to see if him make a year without a trip to the DL. Is that asking too much?


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 7, 2011)

Starting out like this generations Bob Horner


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Jun 7, 2011)

Kind of insulting to Jr is it not?


----------



## HighCotton (Jun 7, 2011)

sinclair1 said:


> Starting out like this generations Bob Horner


----------



## bkl021475 (Jun 7, 2011)

Heyward has proven he can miss as many games as KG jr, but I doubt the production will ever be comparable.


----------



## hawg dawg (Jun 7, 2011)

huntindawg said:


> All i can say is, Lord I hope so



Me too! Griffey was fragile but he could HIT!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 7, 2011)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> Kind of insulting to Jr is it not?



That is what I was thinking. I am not sure Heyward is going to pan out for the Braves.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Jun 7, 2011)

Not even the same class of ball player. One is a sure fire HOF and the other is just potential. Griffey was 5 tool and his injuries were from playing the game hard. He would probably be the all time leader in homeruns had he actually eased up defensively.

But that wasn't his style. NOT EVEN CLOSE!


----------



## riprap (Jun 7, 2011)

He will be better when it's time to be a free agent. If his body can't heal when he is this young imagine what it's going to be like in a few years.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 8, 2011)

griffey already had HOF numbers before he ever got seriously injured.

tool-wise, I think they are similar players.  there was a time when griffey was all potential, as well, but heyward's injuries don't exactly make you sleep easy at night if you're a Braves fan.


----------



## dieselengine9 (Jun 8, 2011)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> Griffey was 5 tool and his injuries were from playing the game hard.



...and from not taking steroids like so many others during his era.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 8, 2011)

Well look at his mentor, when Slipper is your mentor, goota follow in the footsteps.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Jun 9, 2011)

Emu, sometimes your pretty smart and other times your just plain dumb.

Chipper, aka Slipper, is a first ballot HOF in my opinion and if not 1st ballot, he is going to get in. Sure he has been hurt a lot the last few years but he has done his job here more often than not.

So I guess Heyward has a shot at the HOF then.


----------



## bkl021475 (Jun 9, 2011)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> Emu, sometimes your pretty smart and other times your just plain dumb.
> 
> Chipper, aka Slipper, is a first ballot HOF in my opinion and if not 1st ballot, he is going to get in. Sure he has been hurt a lot the last few years but he has done his job here more often than not.
> 
> So I guess Heyward has a shot at the HOF then.



Chipper will definitely be a first ballot HOF.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 9, 2011)

Ok, so will Griffey Jr, does that mean he wasn't then and still is injury prone.

nothing wrong with defending your boy or team, but admitting truth is just the right thing to do. Not admitting it is just plain dumb.  how many games has Slipper missed because of an"injury". Just asking. Never said he wasn't a good player, but he just doesn't play hurt.  I bring up Ripken, and DOC just loves the arguement about playing hurt jeopardizing your team, wasn't Ripken a HOFer, how many games did he miss because of a jammed finger. I mean seriously,?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 9, 2011)

You tell me if you think there was ever a time whern Ripken was hurt pretty badly and there was a likely chance that another player would have been better for the team?  But they left him in to protect his streak - an individual stat, possibly at the detriment of the team.

Griffey was never hurt early in his career.  He played 12 seasons virtually injury free in Seattle, then got hurt in Cincinnati.  Likewise, Chipper was never hurt until his 11th year in the league.  The first 10 years of his career he averaged 153.4 games plus playoffs every year.


----------



## Horns (Jun 9, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Ok, so will Griffey Jr, does that mean he wasn't then and still is injury prone.
> 
> nothing wrong with defending your boy or team, but admitting truth is just the right thing to do. Not admitting it is just plain dumb.  how many games has Slipper missed because of an"injury". Just asking. Never said he wasn't a good player, but he just doesn't play hurt.  I bring up Ripken, and DOC just loves the arguement about playing hurt jeopardizing your team, wasn't Ripken a HOFer, how many games did he miss because of a jammed finger. I mean seriously,?



Correct me if I am wrong, isn't Chipper playing with a torn meniscus right now?


----------



## dieselengine9 (Jun 9, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Ok, so will Griffey Jr, does that mean he wasn't then and still is injury prone.
> 
> nothing wrong with defending your boy or team, but admitting truth is just the right thing to do. Not admitting it is just plain dumb.  how many games has Slipper missed because of an"injury". Just asking. Never said he wasn't a good player, but he just doesn't play hurt.  I bring up Ripken, and DOC just loves the arguement about playing hurt jeopardizing your team, wasn't Ripken a HOFer, how many games did he miss because of a jammed finger. I mean seriously,?



spoken like a true Mets fan, or maybe a bandwagon Yankees or BoSox fan.  How many Ripkens are there?  Because Chipper didn't break Lou's record you call him slipper?  Let's hear where your allegiance lies and we'll go from there.


----------



## Michaelp (Jun 9, 2011)

No...just like Francoer. let these guys play 5 or 6 years before we compare them to HOF players.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 9, 2011)

dieselengine9 said:


> spoken like a true Mets fan, or maybe a bandwagon Yankees or BoSox fan.



your powers of inference are monumental.  emu is a yankees fan.


----------



## bkl021475 (Jun 9, 2011)

Horns said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, isn't Chipper playing with a torn meniscus right now?



Yes, partially torn, and he's nearly 40. Injuries happen to the best of them. Anyone ever strained a groin and tried to run? It doesn't happen.


----------



## dieselengine9 (Jun 9, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> your powers of inference are monumental.  emu is a yankees fan.



that explains everything.  I suppose if Chipper had racked up steroids his whole career lie A-Rod he wouldn't be so injury prone.  Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 9, 2011)

I hate A Rod, and have been a Yankees fan since I was a kid.  I ain't like most folks only like a team because they are from the state I live in. You just mad...  I think Pay rod, gay rod, is overrated and over paid.  You tell Diesel, do you think Chipper is accident prone or not?  Why not just find his replacement and REPLACE him.

Yes doc, Ripken did probably "hurt" the team a little, but he's still a HOFer, that was my point. You tell me, do you think he's accident prone?  Yes or no.


----------



## dieselengine9 (Jun 9, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> I hate A Rod, and have been a Yankees fan since I was a kid.  I ain't like most folks only like a team because they are from the state I live in. You just mad...  I think Pay rod, gay rod, is overrated and over paid.  You tell Diesel, do you think Chipper is accident prone or not?  Why not just find his replacement and REPLACE him.
> 
> Yes doc, Ripken did probably "hurt" the team a little, but he's still a HOFer, that was my point. You tell me, do you think he's accident prone?  Yes or no.



You've been a fan of the yankees since you were a kid and you besmirch Chipper Jones?  I don't think so.   Never doped it up, did what he was asked win or lose.  Chipper gets hurt just like anyone else who isn't on steroids gets hurt.  It's a physical game.  Only the enigmas, the exceptions and the unexplainable awesome players beat the case.  Tell me who, on the Yankees, has remained loyal to the team and out performed Chipper Jones.  Mr Sandman maybe?  He'd be the only one.  If you really appreciate the game I can't believe you disrespect Chipper.  If you're a Yanks homer then by all means bash away with your blinders on.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 9, 2011)

Derek Jeter, Bernie Williams, just to name 2 of top of my head. How far do you want to go back homer, yes, i'm 37 and played Baseball and always wanted to play in Yankee stadium where the LEGENDS played.  when I came along, trust me, the Braves were just  reason to go watch a good fireworks show. 

You asked for a Yankee player that has remained loyal, and roid free. Jeter, rookie in 96, and been there since. also has 5 world series rings. A class act, and documented to play injured. Yes he is one of those unexplainable awesome players. And check his stats against, sslipper before you try to talk more homerism junk.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 9, 2011)

ok tell me Diesel, why do you dislike the Yankees so much, because it's the cool thing for you do as a Braves fan. talk about homerism. If you truly respect baseball, then you should admire the legacy of the Yankees, but if you're a homer then you bash away with blinders on.


----------



## fishinbub (Jun 9, 2011)

Maybe we should let Heyward finish his second major league season before we go labeling him injury prone...



emusmacker said:


> Derek Jeter, Bernie Williams, just to name 2 of top of my head. How far do you want to go back homer, yes, i'm 37 and played Baseball and always wanted to play in Yankee stadium where the LEGENDS played.  when I came along, trust me, the Braves were just  reason to go watch a good fireworks show.
> 
> You asked for a Yankee player that has remained loyal, and roid free. Jeter, rookie in 96, and been there since. also has 5 world series rings. A class act, and documented to play injured. Yes he is one of those unexplainable awesome players. And check his stats against, sslipper before you try to talk more homerism junk.



Bernie Williams played more than 150 games twice in his 15 yr career. Chipper has done it 8 times in 15 yrs, and without the benefit of playing DH when he needed a day off might I add. Jeter BTW has played more than 150 games 10 times in 15 yrs, also in the American League.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Jun 10, 2011)

Jeter -yes

Bernie Williams -  no

Any other Yankee since Mantle? No

Oh yeah, didn't "slipper" just pass Mantle in some list? Wasn't Mantle hurt a lot?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 10, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Yes doc, Ripken did probably "hurt" the team a little, but he's still a HOFer, that was my point. You tell me, do you think he's accident prone?  Yes or no.



If he hurt the team, then that's the bottom line.  The object of the game is for the team to win.

Is Chipper accident prone?  I wouldn't call them "accidents," per se, but yes he has been injury prone for the last 5 or 6 years.  But its obvious he is still a very productive player when he is in the lineup and that's why he hasn't been "replaced."  However, his replacement is playing LF for the Braves right now, Martin Prado.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 10, 2011)

Ok DOC, if the object of the team is to win, and Chipper is in the lineup, then why aren't they winning?  

Yes, I do believe Mantle was hurt alot, and not sure what stat chipper passed Mantle on.  And yes I agree Chipper can be a threat when he's in the lineup, and I do admire him for staying loyal, but alot of that is also the Braves organization keeping him.

As far as Williams, I was asked who was loyal to the same team. Bernie was.  Also name another Yankee, that has ever been CONVICTED of steroids, that started out with the Yankees.  Also, another future HOFer is Cano at second for the Yankees.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 10, 2011)

Also, I would like to know why you are a Braves fan, and how long have you been one?


----------



## Gasbag (Jun 10, 2011)

Heyward is no Ken Griffey Jr. yet.  He has a long way to go, to even earn a comparison.  I think he has the tools to put up similar orders, but even then Griffey was quite possibly the best player in baseball for much of the 90s.  I don't think Heyward will reach that mark, especially hitting .220.  But I agree, give him a couple years before we start comparing to Hall of Famers.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jun 10, 2011)

> With his 1510th career RBI (and counting), the Atlanta Braves thirdbaseman surpassed Mickey Mantle on the all-time list.



Hardly a slouch.


----------



## huntindawg (Jun 10, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Ok DOC, if the object of the team is to win, and Chipper is in the lineup, then why aren't they winning?



Speaking of why aren't they winning, how do you like that strapped backside that the Red Sox have been dishing out to your pathetic, no-pitching Yankees that past 4 days???

Why don't you check some records and tell me who's got the better one between the Braves and the Yankees.


----------



## DSGB (Jun 10, 2011)

dieselengine9 said:


> Tell me who, on the Yankees, has remained loyal to the team and out performed Chipper Jones.  Mr Sandman maybe?  He'd be the only one.





emusmacker said:


> Derek Jeter, Bernie Williams, just to name 2 of top of my head.
> 
> You asked for a Yankee player that has remained loyal, and roid free.





emusmacker said:


> Ok DOC, if the object of the team is to win, and Chipper is in the lineup, then why aren't they winning?
> 
> As far as Williams, I was asked who was loyal to the same team. Bernie was.



I think you missed the second part of the question.



huntindawg said:


> Speaking of why aren't they winning, how do you like that strapped backside that the Red Sox have been dishing out to your pathetic, no-pitching Yankees that past 4 days???
> 
> Why don't you check some records and tell me who's got the better one between the Braves and the Yankees.


----------



## dieselengine9 (Jun 10, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Derek Jeter, Bernie Williams, just to name 2 of top of my head. How far do you want to go back homer, yes, i'm 37 and played Baseball and always wanted to play in Yankee stadium where the LEGENDS played.  when I came along, trust me, the Braves were just  reason to go watch a good fireworks show.
> 
> You asked for a Yankee player that has remained loyal, and roid free. Jeter, rookie in 96, and been there since. also has 5 world series rings. A class act, and documented to play injured. Yes he is one of those unexplainable awesome players. And check his stats against, sslipper before you try to talk more homerism junk.



Jeter is a good example and so is Mariano.  Great.  So are you just bashing Chipper because you're not a braves fan?  You talk of admiration of Legends.  Do you not think Chipper is a top 10 all time 3rd baseman?




emusmacker said:


> ok tell me Diesel, why do you dislike the Yankees so much, because it's the cool thing for you do as a Braves fan. talk about homerism. If you truly respect baseball, then you should admire the legacy of the Yankees, but if you're a homer then you bash away with blinders on.



I don't carry around Yankees hate.  I don't think any honest fan wouldn't want their team to have what the yanks have.  You bashing Chipper is comparable to someone bashing Jeter.  The stats don't back up your hate.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jun 10, 2011)

Can't wait till Chipper gives his HOF induction speech .
Won't be long. Maybe all you Chipper-haters can tune too.
Hayward?- he ain't even a flash in the pan- Not impressed.

The younger folks also think Lebron is king.
Probably never saw Jordan play.
6 - count 'em 6 NBA titles!!!!!!!!


----------



## WickedKwik (Jun 10, 2011)

Let's see here, Jeter and Chipper have been in the bigs about the same amount of time.  Here are some stats:

*Derek Jeter*2353 Games Played
.313 BA
.383 OBP
.832 OPS
236 HR's
2990 Hits
1153 RBI's
970 BB's
Played 17 years in the bigs.

*Chipper Jones*2318 Games Played
.304 BA
.404 OBP
.937 OPS
441 HR's
2543 Hits
1523 RBI's
1436 BB's
Played 18 years in the bigs

So if you average total games played and divide by the number of years in the league, Jeter has played only 8 more games a year than Chipper

Just sayin...

Also to note, if pitchers weren't afraid to throw the ball to Chipper he could easily have  2800-2900 hits in his career. 

Jeter is a heck of a player, but if i had to chose, give me Chipper from both sides of the plate.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 10, 2011)

Yes I do think Chipper is in the top 10 third basemen, maybe even top 5. But that doesn't mean he isn't injury prone.  I just feel like he's had better days, and should call it quits. I do like the fact that Chipper is an outdoorsman and supports hunting. But in the past, it seems the Braves have had some pretty lame injuries. Furcal with a bruised ring finger, come on man, I played baseball and yes sprained my finger on my throwing hand. you know how hard it is for a catcher to gun someone out stealing base with a sprained finger. I DO, and I still did it, and for free. If I was getting paid for it, I'd have been more motivated to do it. 

Ok, so the Braves are leading the Yanks right now.  want to make the same bet that Doc lost to last yr?  At the end of the season, I bet the Yankees will have a better record than the Braves. Want that bet or you scared your team will fade like they ALWAYS do?


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 10, 2011)

WickedKwik said:


> Let's see here, Jeter and Chipper have been in the bigs about the same amount of time.  Here are some stats:
> 
> *Derek Jeter*2353 Games Played
> .313 BA
> ...



I'll take Jeter anyday, ol Captain Clutch has awesome post season numbers. And after the next 3 yrs, Jeters numbers will be better. Jones, nah he's done for. 
Jeter has never been a power hitter, but he's a smart hitter.  Jeter is better at his position than Jones. Jeter has never been moved to the outfield. Hmmm wonder why.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 10, 2011)

Twiggbuster said:


> Can't wait till Chipper gives his HOF induction speech .
> Won't be long. Maybe all you Chipper-haters can tune too.
> Hayward?- he ain't even a flash in the pan- Not impressed.
> 
> ...



I don't think Lebron is King, I watched Jordan play, heck Kobe is better than Lebron.  Also think Slipper is a great 3rd baseman, jsut think it's time to hang it up.


----------



## DSGB (Jun 10, 2011)

Don't forget Chipper's .404 lifetime OBP, which can be attributed to all those BB. Eiher Chipper has a better eye or pitchers are more afraid to pitch to him, or both.

Chipper was not "injury prone" until he agreed to move to LF to make room for Vinny Castilla.


----------



## DSGB (Jun 10, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> I'll take Jeter anyday, ol Captain Clutch has awesome post season numbers. And after the next 3 yrs, Jeters numbers will be better. Jones, nah he's done for.
> Jeter has never been a power hitter, but he's a smart hitter.  Jeter is better at his position than Jones. Jeter has never been moved to the outfield. Hmmm wonder why.





emusmacker said:


> Also think Slipper is a great 3rd baseman, jsut think it's time to hang it up.



You haven't compared this year's stats, either. 

If you can look at both players numbers so far and tell me Jeter is so much better than Chipper, then I don't know what to say.


----------



## bnew17 (Jun 10, 2011)

WickedKwik said:


> Let's see here, Jeter and Chipper have been in the bigs about the same amount of time.  Here are some stats:
> 
> *Derek Jeter*2353 Games Played
> .313 BA
> ...



Thats not a fair assessment. They are 2 totally different players. One is leadoff and one is a 3 hole/cleanup hitter. Of course Chipper is going to have more rbi/home runs and also why Jeter has more hits. They are both great players. If i had to choose it would be Jeter, and i hate the yankees. Oh and you left off one stat....


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jun 10, 2011)

All things equal- give me a switch-hitter.

I'll take Chipper.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Jun 10, 2011)

Not sure you could go wrong with either of them and yes, both are in the twilight of their careers.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 10, 2011)

DSGB said:


> You haven't compared this year's stats, either.
> 
> If you can look at both players numbers so far and tell me Jeter is so much better than Chipper, then I don't know what to say.



Yea Chipper has better stats this year so far, but I'll wait till the end of regular season, then I'l check their stats. Heck, Chipper may stump his toe filming a buck commander show and miss several games.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 10, 2011)

O yea, and I'll take a 5 time world series winner over a 1 time wonder anyday.


----------



## fishinbub (Jun 10, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> O yea, and I'll take a 5 time world series winner over a 1 time wonder anyday.



I assume that means you'd take Frankie Crosetti over Ted Williams?


----------



## dieselengine9 (Jun 10, 2011)

fishinbub said:


> I assume that means you'd take Frankie Crosetti over Ted Williams?



no only discussing the Yankees counts


----------



## bkl021475 (Jun 10, 2011)

Chipper and Jeter have both been great for their franchises. Who couldn't ask for a lifetime Yankee or Brave with the class they have showed towards their teams and sure fire first ballot HOF players? If Jeter played for the Braves he would only have one World Series and Chipper would have five with the Yanks. I also believe that both players should go out on top this year and go in the HOF the same year.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 11, 2011)

bkl021475 said:


> Chipper and Jeter have both been great for their franchises. Who couldn't ask for a lifetime Yankee or Brave with the class they have showed towards their teams and sure fire first ballot HOF players? If Jeter played for the Braves he would only have one World Series and Chipper would have five with the Yanks. I also believe that both players should go out on top this year and go in the HOF the same year.



I agree with you on the fact that both have been great for their franchises.
But I truly believe that Jeter helped his team win 5 world series, he's been one of the most consistent in the playoffs, earning the name Captain Clutch, And would have helped the Braves win another.  
Also, I believe both should go out while still on top, but that will be this year for Chippy, and 2 more yrs for Jeter. Honestly my only concern, is that Jeter's numbers may fall as the next 2 seasons progress.

You know the funniest thing about most Braves fans is that no atter who plays for the Braves they love, but once they leave the team, then they are hated.    Example, Texiera, andruw Jones, Smoltz, Glavine.  If Jeter palyed for the Braves, I'd still be a Yankees fan, but would still like Jeter. All those that bash Jeter, know good and well that if he ever played for the Braves, he would be the hero.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 11, 2011)

And if Jones ever played for the Yankees, I still would think he's injury prone and really wouldn't be that crazy about him. Just like Pay Rod, wouldn't hurt my feelings if he left.  Yankees fans are brutal on their team, they have no problem calling out their players. Braves fans, will never say anything bad against a player for their team.  They turned their back on John Rocker, when he was pitching and ran out onto the field, the crowd went crazy, then he voices his opinion, and says how he feels and the Braves turn against him, and so do the fans.  He only spoke his mind and alot of Braves fans I know have said the same things and feel the same way, but because the Braves organization and other players wanted to be "politically correct" and turned their backs on him, so did the players.

Getting back to Heyward, I have a question for the Braves fans, If Heyward wasn't playing for your team, would ya'll be defending him?


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Jun 11, 2011)

Nope. But then again I think right now he's just average. Interesting on some of your points and your direction as far as why you are a fan of a team or player. Here is some examples for me.

Favorite player all time- Ted Williams. Why? My grandpa played ball and from time I could walk all I ever heard was Ted was the best ever. So naturally I grew up with that and studied his career. He was a butthead but statistically probably greatest hitter ever IMHO.

Favorite Today- Pujols. Then Prado. Why? Pujols rakes and Prado, well, I just look at him when I'm with my son and I tell my boy that's how you approach the game and play it. Just like Prado. Don't ask know questions. Play where they need you and produce.

Fav team - braves because I grew up with them and they are my team. Second on that list is the Yankees because of tradition and the are the evil empire, like Darth Vader and who truly doesn't think Vader is a bad ...... You get my point.

People like stuff for many reasons. You should start a thread on it


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 11, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> You know the funniest thing about most Braves fans is that no atter who plays for the Braves they love, but once they leave the team, then they are hated.    Example, Texiera, andruw Jones, Smoltz, Glavine.  If Jeter palyed for the Braves, I'd still be a Yankees fan, but would still like Jeter. All those that bash Jeter, know good and well that if he ever played for the Braves, he would be the hero.



This is simply not true.  The only one that you are remotely correct on is Glavine because he left for the Mets.  That, and he was the players' rep for the union during the strike in 1994.  If people knew how Glavine was treated by the Braves they'd understand a little better.

Nobody hates Andruw, Tex, or Smoltz.  Tex only played here for a year...  And everybody was ready to see the Pillsbury Doughboy version of Andruw Jones leave town.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 11, 2011)

CC, I have started threads onthat very thing. You see, me growing up and living in Ga and being a Yankees fan has been fun. Years ago the kids I played baseball with, LOVED the Yankees too, but then the Braves began winning some games and then all their grandparents began roooting for them Braves, and they became Yankee haters and bashers.  You see I pick who I like because they were my team way back then, and still are now. The Braves were of no interest to me then nor now.  I'm not going to fall into that category of liking a team because my parents or grandparents did, or they are winning, or cause they are my team from my state.  But I do have several players from other teams that I like. I agree with you on Prado. Like Jeter, he plays the game with compassion. Same as Pujols. Pujols is cool and plays good ball. Also like Pudge Rodrigez, Roy Holliday, and a few others. My favorite pitcher of all time was Clemens, yes even when he played for Toronto, and I hated that he played for my most hated team, the bosox, but I still liked him.  When the Braves had their run in the 90's, My favorite player for them was Klesko, also liked Charlie O'Brien. But then again, I played catcher for 7 yrs, and kinda partial to catchers. I like Posada also. But he's been acting like a little whiney tail lately. And one of my all time favorite catchers is Benito Santiago.

So you see, I LOVE the Yankees, and do agree that they spend waayyy tooo much on players and have made some boneheaded decisions recently, but then again every team does that. The best part of being a Yankees fan, is the post season, cause I still get to watch my favorite team, they rarely miss the playoffs, but the Braves fans, are looking at Lassie, or watching thier soap operas. Pouting, and making excuses, or whining about the Yankees buying a championship.  BOO HOO, Cry me a river little cry babies.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 11, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> This is simply not true.  The only one that you are remotely correct on is Glavine because he left for the Mets.  That, and he was the players' rep for the union during the strike in 1994.  If people knew how Glavine was treated by the Braves they'd understand a little better.
> 
> Nobody hates Andruw, Tex, or Smoltz.  Tex only played here for a year...  And everybody was ready to see the Pillsbury Doughboy version of Andruw Jones leave town.



Yes it is true, at least from most Braves fans I know. They say now that they are glad Andruw is gone, but if he had stayed, they would say he's the best CF they had.  Also same with Smoltz, they say he's a traitor, and thought he had more class. And Glavine is an arrogant egotistical punk. Just like if A Rod ever came to Atlanta then the Braves fans would forget all about the Roids, and swear he is God's gift to the team.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 11, 2011)

I was asked by someone a great question. How would the Braves fans feel if Steinbrenner bought thier team, and had the bottomlees wallet. How many fans would gripe and complain about him buying a team or loading a team?   Come on Squaw fans fess up.


----------



## bkl021475 (Jun 11, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> I was asked by someone a great question. How would the Braves fans feel if Steinbrenner bought thier team, and had the bottomlees wallet. How many fans would gripe and complain about him buying a team or loading a team?   Come on Squaw fans fess up.



That would have to happen first for me to give an honest opinion, but I will say that it was a great feeling winning the one world series that we won with a ton of farm system talent on that team. It definitely would have been nice to have won two or three during that stretch but it was good to have the one. I personally think the world of John Smoltz, he's one of my favorite Braves ever, Glavine was great but for some reason he's never been one of my favorites, but he was awesome. Andrew lost me when he quit staying in shape and became a liabilty, his game was based on speed and he lost it, I hated to see that talent be wasted the way he did. Tex was only in town a little while, I just hate that we gave up what we did for him and didn't keep him, but Freeman is playing very well and is a defensive machine at first, so I'm happy there but still wish we wouldn't have traded so much for Tex. I like alot of the players in the MLB, but I can go to the Braves game anytime, watch them everyday, listen to them on the radio everyday and that let's me get into my home state team, so that's why I'm die hard Braves fan but I don't hate other teams, I don't wish the Phillies, Mets and Marlins the best of luck, and any AL team doesn't bother me until the world series. Mattingly was one of my favorites growing up too, and Jeter has been the man since the start, I think that Yankee fans see Jeter the way we see Chipper, they are different teams with them in the lineup, still today.


----------



## dieselengine9 (Jun 11, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> CC, I have started threads onthat very thing. You see, me growing up and living in Ga and being a Yankees fan has been fun. Years ago the kids I played baseball with, LOVED the Yankees too, but then the Braves began winning some games and then all their grandparents began roooting for them Braves, and they became Yankee haters and bashers.  You see I pick who I like because they were my team way back then, and still are now. The Braves were of no interest to me then nor now.  I'm not going to fall into that category of liking a team because my parents or grandparents did, or they are winning, or cause they are my team from my state.  But I do have several players from other teams that I like. I agree with you on Prado. Like Jeter, he plays the game with compassion. Same as Pujols. Pujols is cool and plays good ball. Also like Pudge Rodrigez, Roy Holliday, and a few others. My favorite pitcher of all time was Clemens, yes even when he played for Toronto, and I hated that he played for my most hated team, the bosox, but I still liked him.  When the Braves had their run in the 90's, My favorite player for them was Klesko, also liked Charlie O'Brien. But then again, I played catcher for 7 yrs, and kinda partial to catchers. I like Posada also. But he's been acting like a little whiney tail lately. And one of my all time favorite catchers is Benito Santiago.
> 
> So you see, I LOVE the Yankees, and do agree that they spend waayyy tooo much on players and have made some boneheaded decisions recently, but then again every team does that. The best part of being a Yankees fan, is the post season, cause I still get to watch my favorite team, they rarely miss the playoffs, but the Braves fans, are looking at Lassie, or watching thier soap operas. Pouting, and making excuses, or whining about the Yankees buying a championship.  BOO HOO, Cry me a river little cry babies.



Wow I gotta tell you YOU are certainly a hero.  SEVEN years as a catcher MAN you are certainly a legend.  I can't wait to tell my grandchildren how -I-knew a forum hero, emusmacker, who was the GREATEST catcher ever known and do you know what? HE (the great emusmacker) CALLED Chipper Jones' uselessness.  Yessir emusmacker and all his talent and devoted years as a yankees fan sure showed the whole world.  HE never liked the Braves NO SIR HE grew up in Georgia and HATED the braves and LOVED the Yankees even through their down years all the while he played hurt and threw out people even with a sprained finger.  Man, that emusmacker he was just a little bit away from a hall of famer.  He was a LOT better than Chipper Jones and HE knew that the Yankees were going to bring home all those titles and BY NO MEANS was he a bandwagon fan who jumped on board after they won three championships!!  Yes kids...I knew emusmacker.  He was one of the greats!!!


----------



## hawg dawg (Jun 11, 2011)

dieselengine9 said:


> Wow I gotta tell you YOU are certainly a hero.  SEVEN years as a catcher MAN you are certainly a legend.  I can't wait to tell my grandchildren how -I-knew a forum hero, emusmacker, who was the GREATEST catcher ever known and do you know what? HE (the great emusmacker) CALLED Chipper Jones' uselessness.  Yessir emusmacker and all his talent and devoted years as a yankees fan sure showed the whole world.  HE never liked the Braves NO SIR HE grew up in Georgia and HATED the braves and LOVED the Yankees even through their down years all the while he played hurt and threw out people even with a sprained finger.  Man, that emusmacker he was just a little bit away from a hall of famer.  He was a LOT better than Chipper Jones and HE knew that the Yankees were going to bring home all those titles and BY NO MEANS was he a bandwagon fan who jumped on board after they won three championships!!  Yes kids...I knew emusmacker.  He was one of the greats!!!


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Jun 11, 2011)

Wasn't that funny.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 11, 2011)

dieselengine9 said:


> Wow I gotta tell you YOU are certainly a hero.  SEVEN years as a catcher MAN you are certainly a legend.  I can't wait to tell my grandchildren how -I-knew a forum hero, emusmacker, who was the GREATEST catcher ever known and do you know what? HE (the great emusmacker) CALLED Chipper Jones' uselessness.  Yessir emusmacker and all his talent and devoted years as a yankees fan sure showed the whole world.  HE never liked the Braves NO SIR HE grew up in Georgia and HATED the braves and LOVED the Yankees even through their down years all the while he played hurt and threw out people even with a sprained finger.  Man, that emusmacker he was just a little bit away from a hall of famer.  He was a LOT better than Chipper Jones and HE knew that the Yankees were going to bring home all those titles and BY NO MEANS was he a bandwagon fan who jumped on board after they won three championships!!  Yes kids...I knew emusmacker.  He was one of the greats!!!



Hey diesel, don't cry man, I never claimed to be great, just stated that I like catchers, BECAUSE I PLAYED THAT POSITION.  if it makes you feel better knowing me, then that's cool. Bout time you learned.

But you see, I know how you were. The one that never got to play baseball because you just couldn't grasp the game. So you tried out anyway, and were part of the team, you know the cheering section that sits on the bench and WATCHES other guys play. Then you daydream, about being as good as emusmacker, but in reality you never will. So you start rooting for the Braves because your dad told you to and you were too afraid to pick a team that YOU liked.   And all your buddies at school that Made the team and PLAYED started liking Chipper and you wanting to be so cool and accepted you decided to "like him to" cause that's all you knew about baseball. Well that and how to keep the water cups full. 

So go ahead diesel, whine a little more, but I'm 37 yrs old, and have been a Yankees fan for close to 7 yrs, and yes I've stuck with em thru the tough yrs. THAT's what a fan does. You should be used to that being a Braves fan and all. And don't be mad that your team just ain't good enough, there are a bunch more teams in the same boat. And since you SEEM S L O W, my point was that I know how it feels to play with an injury, and did so without a pay check, but because I loved the game.  Did I hurt the team, don't know, we still won games with me playing hurt, my batting dropped off a little, bvut I played on. of course I know you wouldn't know how that feels, it's hard to get injured sitting in dugout cheering.  

Can I ask you a question Diesel, did you use pom poms or one of those little cione shaped megaphone things?


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 11, 2011)

And yes, I'm is a hero. My son thinks so, what you think I could care less.  You pick your hero. If it's me, then OK if not then OK. but tell me, exactly why do you like Chipper?  I mean a different reason besides " cause my baseball friends liked him".


----------



## fishinbub (Jun 12, 2011)

Emu, you aren't the only person that ever played baseball. I played varsity ball in 7th grade, and I pitched multiple games on a bad knee in 9th grade. It has absolutely no bearing on this argument, but hey, you brought it up...

I'm a fan of the Braves because they are the home town team. Not because they won 27 WS Titles like the Yankees. Let me guess, you're a Cowboys, Fighting Irish, Duke, and Lakers fan too?

BTW, you never answered my question. Who do you think is a better player, Frank Crosetti or Ted Williams?


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Jun 12, 2011)

Please say Williams emu or I will forever have to question your intelligence. 

Fishnbub or whatever. Just from being around the game all my life and coaching it now, if you pitched varsity in the seventh grade then......

A. You were a phenom and why did it stop in high school?

B. Your high school had to be very small

C. Your high school must have really sucked to need a seventh grader

Logic tells me the correct answer is c but I would like to hear more about this.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Jun 12, 2011)

Or even just played varsity in the field. Not just pitched


----------



## bkl021475 (Jun 12, 2011)

fishinbub said:


> Emu, you aren't the only person that ever played baseball. I played varsity ball in 7th grade, and I pitched multiple games on a bad knee in 9th grade. It has absolutely no bearing on this argument, but hey, you brought it up...
> 
> I'm a fan of the Braves because they are the home town team. Not because they won 27 WS Titles like the Yankees. Let me guess, you're a Cowboys, Fighting Irish, Duke, and Lakers fan too?
> 
> BTW, you never answered my question. Who do you think is a better player, Frank Crosetti or Ted Williams?




You mean they have fans?


----------



## hawg dawg (Jun 12, 2011)

Emu you do realize the Braves have a better record than the Yank's right?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 12, 2011)

fishinbub said:


> Let me guess, you're a Cowboys, Fighting Irish, Duke, and Lakers fan too?


actually, Raiders, Bulldogs, Tarheels, and Bulls...


If Steinbrenner bought the Braves I'd be a Braves fan because I'll always be a Braves fan.  But I wouldn't like the way he does business.

Emu, you know a bunch of crappy Braves fans.  I had my words for Smoltz when he left the way he did.  He was washed up and his time with the Red Sox proved it.  He mada a charade of his last days in town.  But he is still one of my favorite players ever.  Nothing can erase what he did in that 29 jersey.

I already discussed Glavine.  There was a lot of bad blood there because of who he left for.  However, if you read Scheurholz's book you'll get the behind the scenes info and realize the Braves were just as much or more to blame.

Andruw Jones got fat and started hitting .220.  I want anybody like that off the team.  Doesn't change the fact that he was the best CF the Braves ever had and one of the 10 best ever.  

But I'm about what a player can do now, not what he did 15 years ago.  If a player needs more money after he made $100+ million in his career and he wants to leave, then bye bye.  If a player refuses to get in shape, then bye bye.  

That's why I like Chipper so much.  Injury prone or not, he is a Brave to the core.  He could have made a lot more money somewhere else.  Even right now he could be making more money somewhere else, but he is a Brave.  He has taken pay cuts, he has switched positions for the good of the team.  Despite his early off-the-field issues he has always been the epitome of a classy ballplayer.  

Jeter has been the same.  I would take Jeter and the Sandman on my team any day.  You can have the rest of them.


----------



## dieselengine9 (Jun 12, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> I'm 37 yrs old, and have been a Yankees fan for close to 7 yrs



Hey man I am REALLY impressed at how you have stuck with your team THAT long.  Holy cow SEVEN WHOLE YEARS why my gosh THAT is as long as you awesome catching career!  Man if only Chipper had played hurt the way you did holy cow thing of the numbers he'd have!  If only they were tough as emu!!


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Jun 12, 2011)

I think he meant 37 years as in all his life. I might be wrong but I think that's a typo


----------



## fishinbub (Jun 12, 2011)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> Please say Williams emu or I will forever have to question your intelligence.
> 
> Fishnbub or whatever. Just from being around the game all my life and coaching it now, if you pitched varsity in the seventh grade then......
> 
> ...



B(private school), C(they let home schoolers play), and a little bit of D(I played a little bit of everything, especially in 7th and 8th grade). I was no phenom, that's for sure. I just worked hard and caught some good breaks. But, like I said, that has no bearing on the conversation whatsoever. It just annoyed me that Emu thought he's the only forum member that ever played ball...

Of course he's going to pick Williams, even thought he doesn't have a ring (Crosetti has eight or something ridiculous like that as a player. Another ten or so as a coach). Point is, at the end of your career (at least in baseball) nobody gives a rats butt how many rings you have. If you put up Chipper Jones like numbers hitting from both sides, then you'll go down as a great player. When a player sets RECORDS for having so many rings, but bats .245, then 99.9% of all fans don't even know who they are...


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Jun 12, 2011)

Good answer. I was hoping you would take it as the serious question it was. Interesting.

Williams to me was the best hitter ever and that included Ruth and Aaron, Mays and Bonds and whoever.


----------



## fishinbub (Jun 12, 2011)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> Good answer. I was hoping you would take it as the serious question it was. Interesting.
> 
> Williams to me was the best hitter ever and that included Ruth and Aaron, Mays and Bonds and whoever.



To quote Emu, "I'll take the guy with 17 rings"...

But in all seriousness, I agree with you completely.


----------



## DSGB (Jun 13, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> And if Jones ever played for the Yankees, I still would think he's injury prone and really wouldn't be that crazy about him. Just like Pay Rod, wouldn't hurt my feelings if he left.  Yankees fans are brutal on their team, they have no problem calling out their players. Braves fans, will never say anything bad against a player for their team.  They turned their back on John Rocker, when he was pitching and ran out onto the field, the crowd went crazy, then he voices his opinion, and says how he feels and the Braves turn against him, and so do the fans.  He only spoke his mind and alot of Braves fans I know have said the same things and feel the same way, but because the Braves organization and other players wanted to be "politically correct" and turned their backs on him, so did the players.



So, if the Yanks' fans do it, they "have no problem calling out their players," but if the Braves' fans do it, somehow it's only to be PC? Is that what you're saying?


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 13, 2011)

fishinbub said:


> Maybe we should let Heyward finish his second major league season before we go labeling him injury prone...



Even though this thread is completely off topic now.

x2, the guy hasnt even played 200 games yet.

After his first at bat, "He's going to the Hall, best player ever!"

800 at bats later, " He's a bum, terrible, trade tha looser!"

Hypothetically he comes back after the all-star break and he hits .285 with 12 homers and 55 RBI, it'll be back to the Hall between Mantle and Mays.

Calm down everybody, he's 21, the jury's still out.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes it was a typo, I've been a yankees fan since age 7. that 30 yrs. 
Williams is a better player, duhhh
The reason I brought it up, was the position I pklayed was catcher, and I'm partial to catchers, go back and read my ENTIRE post and stop trying to pick out typos. You're struggling little one.  IYou said it, you like the Braves because they're the home team. good for you. I choose teams for other reasons. 

The whole bandwagon fan thing is really funny. Just because I'm a Yankees fan, that's all a Braves can throw at me, man I'm never heard that before. Ahhh the Jealousy, makes being a Yanks fan all the more better. oh yeah and you forgot to throw out the lame, "you boight the world series" arguement. 

if you want a better team you got to spend money. Funny hoe Braves fans easily forget that the previous owner of the Falcons was conservative and they weren't as good. But Blank takes over and starts throwing money out for good players and now they're a good team and getting better. Maybe the Braves should sell out to Blank.

Diesel, it was atypo, I've liked the Yankees for 30 yrs.  I hate Duke, love the Heels, my favorite Basketball team is Bulls. Foot ball team is Raiders. Boy that sure does seem like BANDWAGON teams.  But yes they have more rings than Atlanta teams, but then again so do alot of other teams. Don't hate me cause the Atlanta teams suck, that's just the way it is bro.


----------



## fishinbub (Jun 13, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Yes it was a typo, I've been a yankees fan since age 7. that 30 yrs.
> Williams is a better player, duhhh
> The reason I brought it up, was the position I pklayed was catcher, and I'm partial to catchers, go back and read my ENTIRE post and stop trying to pick out typos. You're struggling little one.  IYou said it, you like the Braves because they're the home team. good for you. I choose teams for other reasons.
> 
> ...



FYI, I'm a Giants, Mavs, UCONN, Auburn, Green Bay fan. In the past year my teams are batting 1.000. I'm not a bandwagon fan, though. I like those teams for other reasons..


----------



## fishinbub (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh yeah, if money wins championships, why is it the Yanks have only won 1 in the past ten years, but they CONSISTENTLY have the #1 payroll in baseball?


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm just going by what everybody loves to talk about. You see, the yankkes are in a bad situation, if they win, then Braves fans cry and say they bought it, but if they lose, then Braves fans cheer and say, with that payroll looks like they should win.  But say what you want, how long has it been since the Braves won a world series.

And that is funny hiow you point out the bandwagon deal.  Let's see, 

Raiders.... Last superbowl, 82..nearly 30 years ....Yep bandwagon
Bulls.....Last Championship, early nineties....Yep bandwagon
tar Heels... Ok, last championship, was a couple yrs ago.  Possibly bandwagon
Bulldogs....Last championship 81.....31 yrs ago, Yep bandwagon.

Geee, 3 of my favorite teams haven't won a championship in the last 15 yrs. Dang that's a strong case for bandwagoning.  So I guess I should be a Braves fan, cause then it would be bout par for my "BANWAGON PICKS".

Really man, that's all you got, .....typical whiney Braves fan, struggling along.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh yea, am I right about the money and the Falcons?   Or do you know?


----------



## bkl021475 (Jun 13, 2011)

Heels will win the NCAA Championship next year, something for us to look forward to Emu!


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 14, 2011)

bkl021475 said:


> Heels will win the NCAA Championship next year, something for us to look forward to Emu!



You bandwagonner, lol, I hope so. It seems that if you like a team that wins every so often then you're a bandwagion fan. That's what most fans of sucky teams say.  Like I posted earlier, the Raiders sure have been tearin it up haven't they.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Being a bandwagon fan is all about when you become a fan.

Like, if you became a Bulls fan halfway through the season in 1991...

I'm not saying you did.


----------



## fishinbub (Jun 14, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Being a bandwagon fan is all about when you become a fan.
> 
> Like, if you became a Bulls fan halfway through the season in 1991...
> 
> I'm not saying you did.



Exactly. Yanks fan post Ruth, don't live near New York=bandwagon

Bulls fan post Jordan, don't live near Chicago=bandwagon

Heels fan post Jordan, don't live in NC=bandwagon

Raiders fan post 1970, don't live near Oakland=bandwagon


----------



## bkl021475 (Jun 14, 2011)

fishinbub said:


> Exactly. Yanks fan post Ruth, don't live near New York=bandwagon
> 
> Bulls fan post Jordan, don't live near Chicago=bandwagon
> 
> ...



Just because you don't live here in GA doesn't mean you can't be a fan of somewhere else, what are you saying just because we live in GA then we must pull for everything GA?

I am a Falcons, Braves, Dawgs and Hawks fan, but I love Miami NCAA Football and UNC NCAA basketball, does that make me "bandwagon"? And it didn't just start, been that way since I was a kid!


----------



## ylhatch (Jun 14, 2011)

i had high hopes for him,but i don't think he will make it.as young as he is, he is way to soft.heyward would never make it in doing any kind of physical work.sometimes you got to grit your teeth and bear it.


----------



## bkl021475 (Jun 14, 2011)

ylhatch said:


> i had high hopes for him,but i don't think he will make it.as young as he is, he is way to soft.heyward would never make it in doing any kind of physical work.sometimes you got to grit your teeth and bear it.



Man, you just got back on topic!


----------



## riprap (Jun 14, 2011)

ylhatch said:


> i had high hopes for him,but i don't think he will make it.as young as he is, he is way to soft.heyward would never make it in doing any kind of physical work.sometimes you got to grit your teeth and bear it.



He'll bear it when it's time to make some big bucks. He knows he'll be making the same money for the next few years if he plays or not. A visit to AAA may bring him around.


----------



## fishinbub (Jun 14, 2011)

bkl021475 said:


> Just because you don't live here in GA doesn't mean you can't be a fan of somewhere else, what are you saying just because we live in GA then we must pull for everything GA?
> 
> I am a Falcons, Braves, Dawgs and Hawks fan, but I love Miami NCAA Football and UNC NCAA basketball, does that make me "bandwagon"? And it didn't just start, been that way since I was a kid!



Bandwagon-a party, cause, movement, etc., that by its mass appeal or strength readily attracts many followers

Miami, NC, Bulls, Raiders, etc. are all examples of "bandwagon teams". If you want to "jump on the bandwagon" that's fine by me. If you can't see why "bandwagon fans" aren't taken seriously in the "my team is better than your team argument, then see post #81...


----------



## bkl021475 (Jun 14, 2011)

fishinbub said:


> Bandwagon-a party, cause, movement, etc., that by its mass appeal or strength readily attracts many followers
> 
> Miami, NC, Bulls, Raiders, etc. are all examples of "bandwagon teams". If you want to "jump on the bandwagon" that's fine by me. If you can't see why "bandwagon fans" aren't taken seriously in the "my team is better than your team argument, then see post #81...



Tell you something, I don't remember what year I became a UNC basketball fan, or a Miami fan, but I was too young to remember, I'm 36 now so I haven't changed my mind by now, i also liked to watch the Bulls during the hayday and respect what they did, if you weren't born yet, then it was the best I've ever seen. That said I'm not a Bulls fan but what you don't understand is that people are not entitled to pull for whoever you want them to. We are a free country last time I checked. But hey, if you change that Constitutional right then make me aware and I will do what fishingbub says do~!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 15, 2011)

It is your prerogative to cheer for whomever you want.  It is everyone else's prerogative to call you a bandwagon fan.

If you are a fan of some team that you have no obvious ties to (regional, went to school there, had a parent with ties, et al.) then you chose them for some random reason, most likely for no other reason than they were very good at the time.

If you did that as a young child then its certainly more understandable.


----------



## riprap (Jun 15, 2011)

Kind of like Alabama and Auburn fans around here. I have been going to church with people for years that I didn't even knew watched football, now they are the biggest fans and have loved them forever.


----------



## fishinbub (Jun 15, 2011)

bkl021475 said:


> Tell you something, I don't remember what year I became a UNC basketball fan, or a Miami fan, but I was too young to remember, I'm 36 now so I haven't changed my mind by now, i also liked to watch the Bulls during the hayday and respect what they did, if you weren't born yet, then it was the best I've ever seen. That said I'm not a Bulls fan but what you don't understand is that people are not entitled to pull for whoever you want them to. We are a free country last time I checked. But hey, if you change that Constitutional right then make me aware and I will do what fishingbub says do~!



I never said you couldn't be a bandwagon fan. Gettin' just a little defensive, aren't we...


----------



## ylhatch (Jun 15, 2011)

riprap said:


> He'll bear it when it's time to make some big bucks. He knows he'll be making the same money for the next few years if he plays or not. A visit to AAA may bring him around.



you're right about that.money changes everything.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 15, 2011)

First off, I don't live close to Atlanta either.  And I've been liking those same teams since I was a kid. With the exception of the Bulldogs. I never really was into the Dawgs as much but when I met my wife she was a huge fan and kinda pulled me over toward them. Let me ask you this Bubby, are a UGA or Tech fan. Why do you like the Braves, is it because you're "supposed" to, or was it when they started their run in the 90's and FINALLY won a world series,?  Seriuosly, when did you start liking them?  

Also another reason to be a Yankees fans, cause all the Braves fans, whine and cry and it really just irks them, especially when they are sitting at home in the post season pouting and we are still playing. BOO HOO< BOO HOO< you sound like Chipper several years ago when he was batting sorry and in a slump and started crying bout changing careers.

Oh yea Doc, didn't you say that when Andruw Jones started hitting .220 you were ready for him to leave?  Wasn't there a time in Chipper's career when he was in a slump and his BA was low?  Why not toss him to the curb?


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 15, 2011)

fishinbub said:


> Bandwagon-a party, cause, movement, etc., that by its mass appeal or strength readily attracts many followers
> 
> Miami, NC, Bulls, Raiders, etc. are all examples of "bandwagon teams". If you want to "jump on the bandwagon" that's fine by me. If you can't see why "bandwagon fans" aren't taken seriously in the "my team is better than your team argument, then see post #81...



By your own defintion of Bandwagon that makes you and most on here that are Braves fans.   Because of the mass appeal of the Braves you are a fan. YOU BANDWAGONER!!


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh yea, all my teams are better than your teams. so now!!!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 15, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Oh yea Doc, didn't you say that when Andruw Jones started hitting .220 you were ready for him to leave?  Wasn't there a time in Chipper's career when he was in a slump and his BA was low?  Why not toss him to the curb?



Chipper has never been fat, lazy, complacent, or stubborn.  Andruw Jones was all of those.


----------



## fishinbub (Jun 15, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> First off, I don't live close to Atlanta either.  And I've been liking those same teams since I was a kid. With the exception of the Bulldogs. I never really was into the Dawgs as much but when I met my wife she was a huge fan and kinda pulled me over toward them. Let me ask you this Bubby, are a UGA or Tech fan. Why do you like the Braves, is it because you're "supposed" to, or was it when they started their run in the 90's and FINALLY won a world series,?  Seriuosly, when did you start liking them?
> 
> Also another reason to be a Yankees fans, cause all the Braves fans, whine and cry and it really just irks them, especially when they are sitting at home in the post season pouting and we are still playing. BOO HOO< BOO HOO< you sound like Chipper several years ago when he was batting sorry and in a slump and started crying bout changing careers.
> 
> Oh yea Doc, didn't you say that when Andruw Jones started hitting .220 you were ready for him to leave?  Wasn't there a time in Chipper's career when he was in a slump and his BA was low?  Why not toss him to the curb?



I am a Tech fan, because that is where my dad went to school. I liked them back when Reggie Ball was throwing as many INTs as TDs. I started watching the Braves in 03 (I was 10 at the time) when we upgraded from rabbit ears to a cable package with TBS. By that time the awe of the "streak" had worn off and everyone was bashing the Braves because they couldn't win a WS Title...


----------



## bkl021475 (Jun 15, 2011)

fishinbub said:


> I never said you couldn't be a bandwagon fan. Gettin' just a little defensive, aren't we...



 with ya


----------



## mrowland96 (Jun 15, 2011)

*Not even close.....*

If Jr. would've stayed put in Seattle, he would've had potentially had the Homerun Record (Steroid Free)!!!!


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 15, 2011)

fishinbub said:


> I am a Tech fan, because that is where my dad went to school. I liked them back when Reggie Ball was throwing as many INTs as TDs. I started watching the Braves in 03 (I was 10 at the time) when we upgraded from rabbit ears to a cable package with TBS. By that time the awe of the "streak" had worn off and everyone was bashing the Braves because they couldn't win a WS Title...



I understand the Tech fan part, but why did you start watching the Braves, was it because they were the only team you could watch or because ALL YOUR FAMILY AND FRIENDS LIKED THEM?  It had nothing to do with the mass fan base in Ga, yes I'm fully aware of the fans being disgusted but TRUST me, they still LOVED the Braves.  Just like me, when the Yankees don't win, it really bothers me, with the talent they have there is no excuse for it, but as a true fan, I still like em. If they never win another series, I'll still like the Yanks, always have and always will. Sorry if that bothers you and you call it being a bandwagon fan. By your previous definition, I should be  a Gamecock fan, afterall I'm closer to Columbia than Atlanta.


----------



## fishinbub (Jun 15, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> I understand the Tech fan part, but why did you start watching the Braves, was it because they were the only team you could watch or because ALL YOUR FAMILY AND FRIENDS LIKED THEM?  It had nothing to do with the mass fan base in Ga, yes I'm fully aware of the fans being disgusted but TRUST me, they still LOVED the Braves.  Just like me, when the Yankees don't win, it really bothers me, with the talent they have there is no excuse for it, but as a true fan, I still like em. If they never win another series, I'll still like the Yanks, always have and always will. Sorry if that bothers you and you call it being a bandwagon fan. By your previous definition, I should be  a Gamecock fan, afterall I'm closer to Columbia than Atlanta.



Yes, I am sure it was because they were the only team I could watch. I didn't start watching the Falcons until people started hopping on the Vick bandwagon, but the Braves could have lost 100 games in 03 and they would still be my favorite team...


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 15, 2011)

So you are a bandwagon fan?  and you accusing me of being a bandwagon fan. My favorite QB was Joe Montana, just wished he played for the Raiders.  Honestly man, other than the Yankees, you're struggling man to try and make me out a bandwagon fan.


----------



## fishinbub (Jun 15, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> So you are a bandwagon fan?  and you accusing me of being a bandwagon fan. My favorite QB was Joe Montana, just wished he played for the Raiders.  Honestly man, other than the Yankees, you're struggling man to try and make me out a bandwagon fan.



So, I assume you were a Tar Heels and Bulls fan pre-Jordan? NC is one of the most prestigious basketball programs in the country. Also, ever heard of "Raider Nation"?


----------



## fishinbub (Jun 15, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> So you are a bandwagon fan?  and you accusing me of being a bandwagon fan. My favorite QB was Joe Montana, just wished he played for the Raiders.  Honestly man, other than the Yankees, you're struggling man to try and make me out a bandwagon fan.



So you concede that you are a bandwagon Yanks fan?


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 15, 2011)

Actually I did start liking the Heels before Jordan was there. I had a cousin that went there when I was a kid and she talked about the basketball but I never went to a game.

No, as said I have been a Yankees fan for 30 yrs, I was talking about the success of a team. You see, most bandwagon fans jump on the winning teams. Example, the Mavs, the Giants, The packers, or the Lakers, The Pats, The Heat. You know those winning. It just so happens my favorite baseball team just happens to be a team with a Legacy of Legendary proportins and you're jealous.  
So am I right according to your very definition of you being a Braves fan bandwagonner.  I mean come on man, EVERYONE round here is a Braves fan. Is that why you are one. You had to like what all your peers like, like a little puppet and you couldn't choose for yourself. Or are you really a bandwagonner and just afraid to come out?


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh yea, I heard of "Raiderr Nation" but it has been quiet for a LOMG TIME. Seems if I was a bandwagon fan, like you, I'd be rooting for the Steelers, Patriots, or Colts. I mean they are the "hoteest teams " in NFL right now, but I'll just keep rooting for my lowly Raiders. Hoping one day they will get back to the same level of football they were many years ago. 

and yes Jordan was a big factor in my liking the Bulls. But in case you haven't kept up with the news, he's retired now and they don't have Jordan anymore. Soooo wonder why I keep rooting for them, even old Phil left for the Lakers and now retired.  Like I said man, you case is WEAK. but you keep building your own case for you being a bandwagon fan. Remember what you said in an earlier post, it's ok to be a bandwagonner, just don't expect to hold much credibility in a" my team is better than yours" arguement.  right now, Bubsy, you're getting weaker, so go ahead and just tell us what we ALL know already, YOU ARE A BANDWAGON FAN that can't pick your own team and have to choose what's popular in your little world.  It's ok we won't hold it against you man, just fess up.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 15, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> By your previous definition, I should be  a Gamecock fan, afterall I'm closer to Columbia than Atlanta.


The Bulldogs don't play in Atlanta.  And Elberton is less than an hour from Athens.

If the team that you are a fan of is the "local" team then you are not a bandwagon fan if you like them.  That's pretty much understood I would think.


----------



## fishinbub (Jun 16, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> The Bulldogs don't play in Atlanta.  And Elberton is less than an hour from Athens.
> 
> If the team that you are a fan of is the "local" team then you are not a bandwagon fan if you like them.  That's pretty much understood I would think.



Unless you're a Yankees fan...


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 16, 2011)

Or a "daddy picked my team for me" Braves fan.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 16, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Or a "daddy picked my team for me" Braves fan.



my Dad is not a sports fan


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 16, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> my Dad is not a sports fan



Then that means he's a Braves fan then.


----------



## fishinbub (Jun 16, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Or a "daddy picked my team for me" Braves fan.



I watched a grand total one Braves game with my dad before the 03 season. We went to a Braves vs. Yanks game in the mid 90s. I didn't know much about baseball, but I knew what a "yankee" was, and I knew I sure as heck wasn't going to root for one...


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 17, 2011)

Yea, I know what you mean.  My qusetion is this tho, would you root for a Braves player that came from up north, or was traded from the Yankees. 

I also went to a 3 Braves games. But the only exciting part of the game was the fireworks at end og the game.  They had an Indian there called Chief Knockahomer, that I was told came out of his lil teepee when a homer was hit. The only times I ever saw him come out was to change clothes and go home.  So the games were  BORING.  I bet the Yankees won that game too didn't they.


----------

